
Speech recognition algorithms may also have racial bias - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/03/speech-recognition-algorithms-may-also-have-racial-bias/
======
Tomte
Of course they do. Who would have thought otherwise.

But the good news is that it's not an algorithmic problem. It can be fixed
rather quickly.

